# All Connecticut People Look Now!!!!!!right Now



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol ok now that you looking, i hate to overthrow enzo but i gotta do it. its not gonna be a party without toby so im setting up a secondary, or primary whatever you prefer, meet at hooters on the berlin turnpike on aug 5th @7pm so tom can hang out as well, all are invited i also talked to toby and he said snoway was going to pay the tab so eat and drink all you can. (*im just kiddin toms a cheap ass*)

P.S. dont be pissed enzo i gotta do it toms my home shizzle lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Will Tom pay my flight out too?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

he said all expense paid so yea def.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

sorry GP that date's no good.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

what hell! lol you need to make it a good day boss. cause thats the only day toms in town lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

im sure ill make an apperance. seeing as snoway's paying for the beer. 
it takes a few days for all that chicken fat to clear my system, but im sure i can do it again 5 days later


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

you'll be there stop acting like you wont


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I should know tomorrow for sure, but it looks like I will have the F550 with the Revolution and V-Wing plows with me for those interested in seeing the plows.

I will let you know.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

word!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I've met JD, for those of you who haven't here's a pix so you will know who he is.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

after that head to iowa


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol nice...


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I got it on my calendar. Hopefully nothing comes up.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;564027 said:


> I've met JD, for those of you who haven't here's a pix so you will know who he is.


My mom is the second one from the left.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

atta boy dave. mustve been nice while you were still nursing.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;564076 said:


> atta boy dave. mustve been nice while you were still nursing.


Yeah, those were the good old days.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Flipper;564054 said:


> I got it on my calendar. Hopefully nothing comes up.


sweet man hope to see you there.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

toby4492;564011 said:


> I should know tomorrow for sure, but it looks like I will have the F550 with the Revolution and V-Wing plows with me for those interested in seeing the plows.
> 
> I will let you know.


It's a go. I will have the truck in CT and bring to the meet with the MegaBlade plows.

I look forward to seeing you guys there.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

toby4492;564133 said:


> It's a go. I will have the truck in CT and bring to the meet with the MegaBlade plows.
> 
> I look forward to seeing you guys there.


your the man, cant wait to see the new plows. NICK NOW YOU NEED TO COME!!! stop being a panzey and take the drive


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*IM GONNA TRY AND COME UP GOLD*


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

nickplowing1972;564143 said:


> *IM GONNA TRY AND COME UP GOLD*


Hope you can make it Nick. Then you can also take GP's gf back with ya.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

toby4492;564146 said:


> Hope you can make it Nick. Then you can also take GP's gf back with ya.


im sure thats something he's not interested in


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

bump guys!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

bump it homies.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

sorry GP. just you and tom feeding eachother wings


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

but they will be delicious


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

the 5th is a tuesday. i get out of work at 7pm so ill see what i can do to get there.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

plowman4life;564832 said:


> the 5th is a tuesday. i get out of work at 7pm so ill see what i can do to get there.


if its more convient plowman, theres another meet this thurs the 31st. just check the thread . . http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62464


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

plowman4life;564832 said:


> the 5th is a tuesday. i get out of work at 7pm so ill see what i can do to get there.


we'll be there for a while im sure.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

06HD BOSS;564828 said:


> sorry GP. just you and tom feeding eachother wings


Hey! im gonna be there too, dont leave me outta that!


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

thats totally the only reason im going! i heard GP was buying the first round! ill buy the one before everone gets there
lol.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

This will be the last time the Megablade Revolution and V-Wing demo units will be in New England until the NE Snow and Ice Expo in Marlboro MA on September 16th-17th.

I hope you guys can all make it.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

ok will you be with everything in the parking lot at hooters or we will have to meet you somewhere?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Enzo;564960 said:


> ok will you be with everything in the parking lot at hooters or we will have to meet you somewhere?


Plans are to bring the truck and plows to Hooter's.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

toby4492;564951 said:


> This will be the last time the Megablade Revolution and V-Wing demo units will be in New England until the NE Snow and Ice Expo in Marlboro MA on September 16th-17th.
> 
> I hope you guys can all make it.


i wouldnt miss it for the world!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

bump it to the top


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

you expect me to look at plows...while at..Hooters ?????


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

lol you coming wing plow?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

WingPlow;565208 said:


> you expect me to look at plows...while at..Hooters ?????


There will be plenty of time to look at the Hters after seeing the plows.  lol


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

Enzo...yes i was planning on coming


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Bump....................

See you guys Tuesday night.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sorry i haveny been on guys i just moved and dont have internet access ill see you guys tuesday.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;566209 said:


> sorry i haveny been on guys i just moved and dont have internet access ill see you guys tuesday.


Staying one step ahead of the law,huh?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;566209 said:


> sorry i haveny been on guys i just moved and dont have internet access ill see you guys tuesday.


if you dont have internet access, howd you post this?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just bumping the thread.

See you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;566209 said:


> sorry i haveny been on guys i just moved and dont have internet access ill see you guys tuesday.


Did the girlfreind kick you out?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

toby4492;566405 said:


> Just bumping the thread.
> 
> See you guys tomorrow night.


what time you getting there tom? or should i just camp out at hooters and wait to see the mega blade coming down the berlin turnpike?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

06HD BOSS;566495 said:


> what time you getting there tom? or should i just camp out at hooters and wait to see the mega blade coming down the berlin turnpike?


The plan is to arrive there between 6:30-7:00.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

06HD BOSS;566303 said:


> if you dont have internet access, howd you post this?


i am posting from my parents house  i dont have the internet hooked up at my new house yet. and no the gf didnt kick me out lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;566517 said:


> i am posting from my parents house  i dont have the internet hooked up at my new house yet. and no the gf didnt kick me out lol


HI MOM:waving:


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

i should be there


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I want pics guys......i want to see that mega blade!ussmileyflag


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

we will get some


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

As usual work gets in the way. Got a customer with a water pipe broken, been working all afternoon to move her landscape and excavate for a new water line. Plumber is there now, so I came home for a quick bite. I have to get it all back together, planted, walk relaid and beds mulched etc by tomorrow night as she is having an event. So it looks like a long night for us.

Take some pictures for me.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just got into town and will be headed for Hooter's in about 15 minutes.

See you guys there.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

sounds good to me tom, I will be there around 6:30, and I am bringing my camera


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I bet everyones ready to kill GP by now. LOL


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JD Dave;566766 said:


> I bet everyones ready to kill GP by now. LOL


Lol....if they not already have!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

My personal thanks to all that came out to the meet. I appreciate you all taking the time to come out and see the MegaBlade plows.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for coming Tom and all the other Snoway guys too. It was great to finally see the blade in person. Only got a couple pics.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Heres 2 more pics. One that GP wanted of him "choking out" Tom.

The other one of Grandview. I dont know how he got his pic up on the wall...


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

hahaha, that was funny as hell. It was a fun night, thanks again tom, hopefully i can save up some money and possibly invest in one of the mega blades.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like you guys had fun. Also looks like a bunch of light weight drinkers there ,with JD and myself they had to bring out a new keg for us at the sima/Sno-Way party!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

And I though the *Meyer* pump covers looked like an add on.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;566935 said:


> And I though the *Meyer* pump covers looked like an add on.


That's actually genuine Snoway. LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;566932 said:


> Looks like you guys had fun. Also looks like a bunch of light weight drinkers there ,with JD and myself they had to bring out a new keg for us at the sima/Sno-Way party!


There amateurs, were professionals. You have to train every night if you want to be like GV and I.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I am underage so I couldnt get any beer. The cover on the plow was something they rigged up, the actually plow was a demo unit they been doing testing on and all that stuff. It looks really nice and the price range isnt to bad.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Couldn't get any pics of the Hooter's girls? Or is that already posted in the "Calendar Girls" thread?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics guys....def look like a good time!ussmileyflag


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

06HD BOSS;566857 said:


> Heres 2 more pics. One that GP wanted of him "choking out" Tom.
> 
> The other one of Grandview. I dont know how he got his pic up on the wall...


Tom, is that what we have to do to get a better preseason discount?payup


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;566946 said:


> That's actually genuine Snoway. LOL


Tom, you have a Snoway p/n for that cover? I like products that are duel purpose...a pump cover and a barf bag all in one.


----------

